# Reserves or regular force?



## Scarth (21 Apr 2011)

Hey guys,

Very first time to these forums so I apologize if I'm not posting in the right area and/or contributing to the redundancy of previous posts. Just looking for some advice. Note that I  will also be going to my nearest recruiting centre once school is finished as well to get further info. I'm currently finishing my second year doing an honours double major in business and criminology. I've recently started thinking again about joining the Navy but I'm unsure as to whether I should join the reserves or regular force. To sum up what I hope to do in the future I plan to become a police officer (note: joining the Navy has nothing to do with enhancing my resume or any of that stuff, I truly want to join and have always thought about it). After graduation, I would like to take some time and pursue an exciting job, tour and serve our country,  and I think the Navy offers just that. That being said, if there are any Navy reservists or current members of the force that could offer some advice and/or guidance that would be great. Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

S.


----------



## Scarth (21 Apr 2011)

I am aware of the difference between reserves and regular force, however, not entirely. I know that the reserves is a part-time position and there's no commitment. For the regular force, through the educational route, schooling is paid for and for every 1 month of subsidized  education, you're obligated to serve 2 months in the forces. I know I'm missing a lot of information and that is why I plan on going to my nearest recruiting centre. Perhaps only then will I truly know what is best for me. Just thought I'd seek some advice beforehand.

Thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Apr 2011)

*Unfortunately, your questions are so rare, that I do not think you can get much answers right off the bat.

What I would suggest is searching the forums, as it would help all the rest of us who have never encountered such queries and questions, and if you find the answers please post in this thread.

It is good to know that every day that this site exists, we get new and refreshing questions about joining the Canadian Forces.

dileas

tess



*Please note, for GypsyPronto's sake, that the above statement is a colourful and flourished answer, meant to draw hilarity.  Normally members post to say  "Use the search function", however, I am one of those that enjoys entertaining and educating at the same time.  My post in no way was intended to hurt those with a very fine and baby soft skin.


----------



## Nauticus (25 Apr 2011)

Like others have said, it's very impossible for us to offer any advice at all without knowing why you're considering between reserves and regular force. What do *you* think are the positives and negatives of each, for you? Perhaps if you offer us this info, we can see where you're at personally.


----------



## Scarth (25 Apr 2011)

Well I don't want a typical 9-5pm job and that's why I'm going into policing. However, I think the forces will provide me with great experiences and allow me to get some "life experience" to back up my education. The only reason I'm hesitant in joining the regular force is because I'm not sure if I will enjoy it. I mean it seems great right now and all, but what if I join and find out it's not for me? That being said, with the reserves, I would get a chance to experience what the military is all about without committing to X number of years. Then perhaps after a couple years in reserves I could join the regular force. That's what I've been thinking and for the past couple weeks I've been weighing the pros/cons


----------



## josh54243 (25 Apr 2011)

Do you plan on doing a police foundations course at the post secondary level?


----------



## Nauticus (25 Apr 2011)

Scarth said:
			
		

> Well I don't want a typical 9-5pm job and that's why I'm going into policing. However, I think the forces will provide me with great experiences and allow me to get some "life experience" to back up my education. The only reason I'm hesitant in joining the regular force is because I'm not sure if I will enjoy it. I mean it seems great right now and all, but what if I join and find out it's not for me? That being said, with the reserves, I would get a chance to experience what the military is all about without committing to X number of years. Then perhaps after a couple years in reserves I could join the regular force. That's what I've been thinking and for the past couple weeks I've been weighing the pros/cons


If you aren't confident you'll enjoy it, I'd recommend reserves. Most reserve units provide you with a good sense of what the military is, and how you are part of it, and they can get your feet wet.


----------



## Scarth (25 Apr 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Do you plan on doing a police foundations course at the post secondary level?



Nope. I'm currently in University as police foundations is not a requirement to become a police officer.


----------



## Rheostatic (26 Apr 2011)

Join the reserves now, then you can make a better informed decision about the regular force once you graduate.


----------



## Chrispi (26 Apr 2011)

Scarth said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm currently in University as police foundations is not a requirement to become a police officer.



While you are correct it is not generally a requirement to become a Municipal/Provincial Police Officer, it is a requirement to become a MP.
With your education completed, you could apply as Military Police or Military Police Officer.  Options that would give you the experience you wanted in Policing and the Military.

A Recruiter would best be able to advise you on the options you'd have available to you once you've finished your education.


----------



## Pusser (26 Apr 2011)

If you want to pursue policing as a career, then the Military Police are certainly an option.  However, if you want to have a military experience, keep in mind that the military police experience is quite different to that of the rest of the military.


----------

